# A little preseason scouting.



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Made a quick trip to the hills a few weeks ago to set up a game camera in preparation for archery season. I've been so busy with things that I haven't been able to get back up to check the results. Finally made it up this weekend to check the camera and do a little looking around. The pics I got wasn't of a huge bull, but I wouldn't have a problem sending an arrow through him if we crossed paths. He ended up hitting the camera and throwing the camera askew so the only pics I had after him was of grass blowing in the wind.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pics Ruger.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I wouldn't hesitate on that one.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

It would be nice of him to show up in that little park about 6:30 a.m. come opening morning.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some good pic's..


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

He is worth the trip.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like a pretty decent elk. Certainly worth putting on the dinner table when the season opens,


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I wouldnt pass on him either Wayne, especially archery season ! Do you have to draw an archery tag there ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Either sex archery elk licenses are over the counter tags.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

He would do me just fine Wayne, fingers crossed come the start of the season.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ruger said:


> Either sex archery elk licenses are over the counter tags.


 I can remember when Arizona had bull tags without being drawn and the season was a whole month long, but that has long gone. Hunting big game here is getting worse every year.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> I can remember when Arizona had bull tags without being drawn and the season was a whole month long, but that has long gone. Hunting big game here is getting worse every year.


 I know what you mean Ed , Colorado is a great place for people to buy a tag if the have the money to do so, I feel fortunate to know the areas enough to get away from other hunters and have a little of my own honey holes to hunt.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

need a hunting partner Wayne............... :smile:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Your always welcome in my camp Mike.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would stick him for sure back straps. tender loins, roast and smoked sausage. Ruger, I still owe you a picture don't I? I still haven't got my room put back together but I will see if I can get a picture today if I get home before dark. Keep us posted for sure


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ole yea forgot the jerky!!! I am getting to where I forget more all the time.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good luck on your hunt, from the temperature on your game camera it brings a hole new meaning to waiting for the sun to come up, it warmed up 4 degrees in 5 minuets....


----------

